# rod for Deep Amberjack (heavy irons)



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm looking at different blanks to pair up with a Penn Baja and run 50-60lb line for big Amber jacks in 200-350ft of water. I'll be using heavy irons like the Tady15, Salas pl68, salas 6x and also dropper loops with live bait. 

here's what I've narrowed it down to:

Rainshadow RCJB84XH, 7ft, 40-80lb, 4-10oz

seeker Hercules GTS60H. 6' 40-80, 4-16oz lure

Calstar GF765ML, 6'6", 40-80lb

Calstar 700XH 7', 40-100lb

any suggestions?


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

I use several RCKJB600-325 (6', 30-60lb, 8-15oz) for butterfly jigging up to 9oz jigs and live bait. Love em! Cant go wrong with the Seeker too but it's twice the cost of the Batson.


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

I like the Calstar GF 7460M or GF 7460H for what you are talking about.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

My Opinion - 

50-60 lb is too light for big AJ unless you can get them in open water in areas with no high relief 

80-130 lb is better - I use a 9/0 on a 5' bent butt stand up with 130 lb mono - or a 6' 80-200 lb class jigging rod with 100 lb braid


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

What mullet head said.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I use a billfisher 5'5" standup with maxel os11 reel with 50#'s drag and powerpro 100lb test.


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

Calstar GF 7460M is rated for 40-100# and GF 7460H is rated for 50-130#. Both plenty of rod for AJ in my opinion, even if you are rig/wreck fishing.


----------

